# What made this noise?



## egomaniac247 (Mar 7, 2011)

We live in suburban Conyers, near Honey Creek golf course.  We have 7 acres of land but only about 2 acres of it is actually wooded.  Behind the property is a golf fairway and tons of houses in Honey Creek subdivision.   Across the street from us is another subdivision....so in other words, we are not in an area that has ample places for wildlife to hunt/bed/gather.

Anyways, 2 days ago we had a fresh deer roadkill in our ditch.  We called the county but of course no one responded.  Within a day, the buzzards showed up.

Last night around 4am my wife, the dog, and myself all were awoken by the sound of what I can only best describe as laughing hyenas based on what I heard from watching Discovery channel lol.

My first instinct was coyotes but I really have a hard time believing they'd be around here with limited wooded areas for them to hide in.   Then I thought about foxes?   We have a pond in the backyard and have seen a fox keeping an eye on the ducks.

Whatever it was, there was a pack of them, cackling very high pitched like hyenas.

What say you?  Kinda worries me about my wife & dogs well beings if we have some suburban coyotes in the area.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yotes.  They thrive in residential areas.  Domestic cats and dogs are easy, FAT prey.


----------



## Philbow (Mar 7, 2011)

Barred owls can make the spookiest, weirdest laughing noise I have ever heard.


----------



## testdepth (Mar 7, 2011)

My vote for coyotes!

They thrive anywhere.  I lived in the city of San Diego CA in a town next to El Cajon where there are houses and apartment complexes packed in everywhere and people all over.  I was riding to work next to a middle school when off the school yard came a healthy coyote.  I had to look twice because I didn't believe what I was seeing.  They can adapt anywhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Yotes are very suburban in their ability to adapt and survive. I'd say what you have if you heard their yelping is a healthy pack living close by. Keep an eye on your pets, they love easy pickins.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Being from Va, we don't have too much of a coyote problem (yet....they're moving in).  But when I was awoken at 4am to that yelping, I was 99.5% sure of what it was.   It was definitely more than 2 animals making the noise, I would guess 4-5.

We have a small indoor Cocker Spaniel and an indoor medium size lab and my wife is good and freaked out now.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 7, 2011)

Yotes will come right into subdivisions and make a meal of pets as someone said above.

They are everywhere now.


----------



## safebuilder (Mar 7, 2011)

Yotes...I just finished a big job real close to you and they are there


----------



## ben300win (Mar 7, 2011)

Just listen when a siren comes by at what it sounds like. They go crazy  up here when one comes screaming by. Matter of fact they make a coyote locator call that sounds like a siren. Got one on back order from midway usa right now.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Mar 7, 2011)

Could be grey fox. I raised a pup for release some time back and he would make a caccling noise when excited. 

Put a game camera on the road kill if you can hide it from public veiw.


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like a barred owl, they sound like on old cackling woman.


----------



## RLTW27 (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely yotes.  As previously stated they are everywhere.  People don't realize just how comfortable they become when there's easy food ready for the taking (pets and trash).


----------



## Throwback (Mar 9, 2011)

a swarm of black panthers. 

T


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 9, 2011)

Throwback said:


> a swarm of black panthers.
> 
> T



is a swarm more than 6 ....


----------



## Resica (Mar 9, 2011)

Check for tracks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 10, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> We have a small indoor Cocker Spaniel and an indoor medium size lab and my wife is good and freaked out now.



Living in Conyers, I think coyotes would be the least of my worries.


----------



## Rem 742 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bet it's barred owl. They make the wildest noises.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 13, 2011)

I would say yotes as well.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 13, 2011)

Throwback said:


> a swarm of black panthers.
> 
> T



I vote for a passel of chupacabras mating with a swarm of black panthers.

Dave


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2011)

miles58 said:


> I vote for a passel of chupacabras mating with a swarm of black panthers.
> 
> Dave



I thought bigfeets were the critters that frequented golf courses in GA.


----------



## Bell_Man (Mar 18, 2011)

Its was my mother in law and wife talking on the phone


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 30, 2011)

Throwback said:


> a swarm of black panthers.
> 
> T



How did I just KNOW that was coming..............................get off the black panthers dude..........You know it was a family of Bigfoot. 

There ain't no Black Panthers cept them racial ones that dont even like Obama No mo


----------



## JBowers (Mar 31, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> We live in suburban Conyers, near Honey Creek golf course. We have 7 acres of land but only about 2 acres of it is actually wooded. Behind the property is a golf fairway and tons of houses in Honey Creek subdivision. Across the street from us is another subdivision....so in other words, we are not in an area that has ample places for wildlife to hunt/bed/gather.
> 
> Anyways, 2 days ago we had a fresh deer roadkill in our ditch. We called the county but of course no one responded. Within a day, the buzzards showed up.
> 
> ...


 
I live in HCG&CC subdivision.  We have several foxes in the subdivision and I have personally seen a couple of coyotes.  There are even a small herd of deer in the subdivision.

Most likely what was heard were coyotes.

It sounds like you must live on Troupe Smith.  If so, while your property may not have much wooded habitat, it is more important to understand your property in the context of the landscape.  There is significant wildlife habitat between Troupe Smith and the golf fairway that serves as a corridor connecting two large undeveloped, forested areas to the general north and south of the HC subdivision.  There are locally abundant deer, coyotes, foxes and other critters.


----------



## BONE HEAD (Mar 31, 2011)

If they sounded really scary and evil it was without a doubt a pack of...liberals.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 31, 2011)

JBowers said:


> I live in HCG&CC subdivision.  We have several foxes in the subdivision and I have personally seen a couple of coyotes.  There are even a small herd of deer in the subdivision.
> 
> Most likely what was heard were coyotes.
> 
> It sounds like you must live on Troupe Smith.  If so, while your property may not have much wooded habitat, it is more important to understand your property in the context of the landscape.  There is significant wildlife habitat between Troupe Smith and the golf fairway that serves as a corridor connecting two large undeveloped, forested areas to the general north and south of the HC subdivision.  There are locally abundant deer, coyotes, foxes and other critters.



This is exactly where I live and I agree with you on that wildlife between the fairway and the tree line.  We have some really nice deer tracks on our property.


And RJCruiser, I agree 100% with you.  I'm not a big fan of Conyers.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> This is exactly where I live and I agree with you on that wildlife between the fairway and the tree line.  We have some really nice deer tracks on our property.
> 
> 
> And RJCruiser, I agree 100% with you.  I'm not a big fan of Conyers.



So...you gonna hunt your backyard?  Get your bow tuned now and start sitting back there and see if you can get you a yote.  Open a can of tuna and see what comes in


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny thing is, I don't know about coyotes but I bet I could peg a very nice buck with my bow behind the house.  I have seen some monster tracks back there.  Too many kids around this area though.


----------



## rusty04 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yotes!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Dec 10, 2011)

I live in Conyers also


----------



## rocket (Dec 11, 2011)

yotes


----------



## sweetwater84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Moved from Conyers a few years ago , could only stand 8 months there... My girls parents still live in honey creek sub. , .. When Im up there I have to resist the urge to use my super duty as a battering ram in traffic.. that place is :nono::nono::nono::nono:.

Btw yotes love the suburban area's , easy pickin's. They adapt very well.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 15, 2011)

if  they sounded  like  a  bunch  of  indians   holler  and   and  yelpin and  hyenners !!  then  coyotes  ,   a  big pack of them  sound  spooky    for  sure , 


but  if   it  sounded  like     a  bunch of  monkeys     going   wooo!!!haaa!!!hhaa!!hhaa!! who!! who!! who!!  whoooaaaaa!! then   it was  owls !!!!

if  it  sounded  like  woman  screaming    like  they getin  killed and  make  your  hair  stand up on you back  , then it  was  a  pack  of panther cats  done  come  up  there  from down here  ,  and  yes  we  do got them down here  seen one  hit on i- 16  last year,   and   my doggs   got  in to  a  scrap with one   and treed  him   in a  swamp  in an ole dead tree,  it was on the coast and   in the  tidal marsh grass behind  my dads  place  and  the  only  thing  standing taller  than the  surroundings  and when i  shined  my  light over at it    it looked  like  a  gargoil  with wings sittin on top  of that  dead  swamp tree  , like to hav e freaked me out for a second  , then  it  spraing  out  in to theair in tothe   marsh  way out   from the top of  that  tree  like it flew i hadn't figured out what is was   and  son   you talkin about  freakin wierd  ,   i think  i peed my self alittle  bit  . lol!! i was  by  my self  with 6 dogs , 2 red ticks, little bit  and tick, brothers, 2 blue ticks , trixie  and  ole  blue, a tri colored walker named gator,   an old lemon and white july walker called old man, didn't get it though  cut  two of my dogs  up really bad  one  had  64 stitches!! but  we chased it  on  up  on the hill but  i  caught  my dogs  off  it  before   and  more  where  hurt or killed


----------

